# Paslode f350s problems



## Joey17 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have had a paslode f350s nailer for a little over a year now and recently it has been dry firing. I can shoot a few nails then i shoot again and a nail doesnt come out. I dont know if it has to do with the driver blade not coming all the way back every time or not. Can anybody help me with this problem?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Clean it good & lube it....

Make certain your nail strips are clean & not damaged.


----------



## Joey17 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ive did all that, ive always kept it cleaned and oiled properly.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Ding in the magazine rail or it may slight damage.

Weak follower spring. Did you oil the follower?


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

Make sure you have adequate air pressure.

You can test it simply enough - just connect ONE hose to the compressor and shoot a bunch of nails into so scrap. Up the pressure a little if it skips. If the pressure won't eventually get the gun to operate properly then it's something else.

Low pressure will cause skipping or misfiring. Remember more, longer hose length reduces usable pressure, so you may need to turn it up.


----------



## Joey17 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'll try and see if maybe the air pressure is the problem. I need another good framing gun, which one would yall recommend?


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Hitachi!!!


----------



## Joey17 (Jan 10, 2013)

I havent seen many hitachis around here, I have been leaning towards the senco framepro 701xp but im not real sure.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Joey17 said:


> I havent seen many hitachis around here, I have been leaning towards the senco framepro 701xp but im not real sure.


A friend of mine has that gun. I hate it, I always pull out my paslode rather than his gun. To bulky for my liking, and we often have problems with it.


----------



## Joey17 (Jan 10, 2013)

I like my paslode gun and would like to get it fixed where it will shoot every nail like it use to.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Are you using generic nails?


We're finding that the generic nails will dry fire every time it transitions between strip to strip.


Some generic nails work better than others, the roundhead paslodes nails are the best. But they cost about $4/1000 more .

Low air pressure will cause misfires too, but I'd bet it's the nails.


----------



## Joey17 (Jan 10, 2013)

Im using the paslode roundrive nails.


----------



## Joey17 (Jan 10, 2013)

I know all the common sense stuff, ive tore into it a couple times looking at it and the top o-ring seemed kinda loose. Maybe thats the problem but im not 100% sure.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

does it seem to fire with full power when it misses?


----------



## Joey17 (Jan 10, 2013)

From what i can tell it does, sometimes it will do it on the first shot. The magazine operates smoothly and seems to have enough tension. I dont really think it has to do with the gun getting enough air if it will do it on the first shot.


----------



## jackrafter (Aug 27, 2012)

Make sure the two alan bolts at the top of the case are not loose,that can cause it to missfire.


----------



## Eagle Claw (May 8, 2013)

If you have used the tool a lot in the last year it may be time to replace the O rings. You can find parts at sendmyparts.com There are two kits that work with the tool 219235 O ring kit and 219426 rebuild kit with head valve. Make sure you clean out the small pin holes under the lower O ring in the cylinder, if those get plugged the tool will skip.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

I've had my Hitach 3-1/4"i coil framer for 3-4 yrs now and I can't remember it ever mis-firing or jamming (except for when a coil gets a bit twisted). I've had my Hitachi siding nailer for 8 years, dropped it on pavement from 30' up within the first year and its always run like a champ. Still use it on every job, never jams up.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

I have had problems with one of my older paslodes skipping a lot. The guy at the nail shed who has fixed literally thousands of these replaced the blade seal (#74 on the schematic I just looked at for the 350s). Problem solved. It's just a flat washer with a slot for the driver in it. It's at the bottom of the chamber under the bumper. I think they get worn over time and leak some air on piston return.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

If your useing 1/4 inch air hose, retire ot and switch to 3/8s line.

Check psi of course

I also spray down my p lode with cleaner everynow and then and then respray all the moving parts with wd40 silicone lube. 

Never had a dry fire in 3 years of having it


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Carpenter eyes said:


> If your useing 1/4 inch air hose, retire ot and switch to 3/8s line.
> 
> Check psi of course
> 
> ...


I use 1/4" hoses and never had a problem other than paslode putting way to much factory grease in them so they misfire right out of the box


----------

